# Clueless and admitting it! Please help if you can



## magnum87 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been looking into AV recievers and speakers. I have found that this can be very overwhelming. I have come to the one single conclusion.... THAT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I AM DOING!!! I am not above asking for help so here it goes.

This system will be for my livingroom in my condo. Living in a Condo you can only imagine that the people who live downstairs don't appreciate the sound of a Sub pounding on thier cieling or loud noise from us whatching the latest DVD from Netflix at 3am. However, sound and picture quality is very important because we watch a lot(and I do mean A LOT!) of TV/DVD/Streaming via Netflix and Hulu via the PS3 and occationally some music stored on the I-Pod. 97% Video/ 3% Music. *Making video components just as important than sound components*.

The living room is 20'x15' and is open to the kitchen and dining room area. We view from approx. 9'-12' away from the TV. 

Thinking of the neighbors(sound/noice) and my wife(money$$$) I have decide that I like the *Onkyo TX-NR809*. Someone also recomended the *Denon AVR-991*.
However, I am open to a 5.1 system. Also I have no clue what speakers to get.

I like the following features of the Onkyo TX-NR809 :
1) Dolby Pro Logic IIx, Dolby Digital Plus, DSD decoder, DTS-HD High Resolution, DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby Pro Logic IIz(Must have), Dolby TrueHD
2) Audyssey DSX, Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround
3) THX Select2 Plus certified
3) Dolby Volume
4) Audyssey Dynamic EQ
5) Source direct
6) Audyssey MultEQ XT
7) I-Pod ready
8) Audio Return Channel (ARC)
9) Wide Range Amplifier Technology (WRAT)
10) Audyssey Dynamic Volume
11) Auto sound calibration 
12) Analog to HDMI up conversion
13) HDMI to HDMI scaling

Don't really care too much about the Rhapsody or Napster type things that come with this piece of equipment. However, I think that my wife might come to enjoy them as she enjoys I-Tunes. I do like that it is set up for the future in many ways and I won't have to upgrade for many years.

Is 5.1 vs 7.1 that big of a deal? Or is it that you just need to buy 2 extra speakers that enhance Movie watching just a little (Which I kinda like the idea of)? 

I have decided to spend *up to $900 *on the HT AVR and 1½ that much (*up to $1350*) on speakers. My wife would prefer that I spend much less but she hasn't been doing the research, and now, this is probably one of about 5 or so things that I actually know more about than she does (she would say 3 but who's counting). Was I just thinking out loud again..."D'oh"!! Sorry.

Suggestions on speakers and AVR's are extremely welcome and needed. Am I not purchasing anything until I get some input from all of you (at least a week or two).

Here are some links to specifications on the AVR's form above: (They woundn't let me post this info because of the spam protections) Sorry. Please feel free to post them if you have posted more than 5 times and are responding to this post.

Thank You all in advance for you HELP!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Definitely stick with 5 speakers or less for your budget. You'll want an AVR with a "late night" movie mode that compresses dynamics and reduces bass frequencies to keep peace with the neighbors. Audyssey's Low Frequency Containment tech promises to do just that, but isn't currently available in any AVRs...maybe next season: http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/audyssey-lfc

I'd put the majority of my money in great main speakers like the Aperion Verus , Paradigm Monitor Series, or any of the other greats. If you have a local Hi-fi shop, go visit them and take a listen.

With your budget and primarily movie viewing, I'd shoot for a very capable 3 front with some budget surrounds, and whatever subwoofer money will allow for. As a former wall-sharer, that's sub's going to annoy no matter what you do unless your condo walls and floors are thick and insulated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Either the 809 or 709 would serve you well and would provide you with future flexibility in that it offers Preamp Outputs for adding Outboard Amplifiers. I do think the 809 will offer slightly better Video Processing, a bit more power, etc. However, if on a tight budget, I would allocate maximum resources to the Speakers and go with the 709.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## magnum87 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am currently looking up the speakers recommended by Marshall.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

As for a reciever I definately promote PIONEER mainly for reliability and excellent build / sound quality. 
Speakers is more of a wide open field and sooo subjective. If you happen to be a DIY kinda guy, jump over to PARTSEXPRESS and look at some build your own projects, the main advantage being saving ALOT of $$$ and getting some audiophile quality speakers that you can design w your needs. wife and neighbors in mind....
Retail world speakers look at MARTIN LOGAN, MIRAGE, ATLANTIC TECHNOLOGY, DEFINITIVE TECHNOLOGY and as has been suggested at least 75% of the total budget is for speakers....and since your not needing alot of power this works out well. You might even consider a really nice 5.1 receiver to help the budget... I ran a nice SONY 5.1 for yeeears and loved it...obviously try to demo at least the speakers youll be getting gl lddude:


----------

